# New Website



## dabs (Nov 25, 2005)

:lmao:  I would appreciate any constructive criticism about my website and images. :hug:: www.daveprincephotography.com


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 25, 2005)

FYI, link is http://www.daveprincephotography.com/


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 25, 2005)

Got some nice images mate. I'm not a fan of the "digitised" ones but that's just my preferences. Your website is laid out okay. Just studying e-commerce at college and you can buy something within the target range of 3 clicks, so that's all good! I'm a NE Derbyshire man myself, the right side of the Yorkshire/Derbyshire border 


Lol


----------



## yummifruitbat (Nov 25, 2005)

Site looks nice and tidy, and you've got some lovely images. To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of heavy Photoshop treatment so my favourite pictures are the originals with the least processing. But that's just me


----------



## dabs (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Lol 

Thanks for taking the time to view my site. Also thanks for the advice on the e commerce

Dabs


----------



## dabs (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks yummifruitbat for viewing my site and I take on board your comments, but Im afraid Im just a photoshop nut. Also thanks for adding my web address in your post, Ive now edited my original post.

Dabs


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2005)

I merged these threads for you, dabs. It's the same website, so little point in running more than one thread for it.


----------

